# 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze oder 580 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold?



## Skynet_DE (3. Juni 2014)

Hallo ich habe derzeit ein "Be Quiet Straight Power BQT E5 - 500 Watt"
allerdings startet mein Pc hin und wieder nicht mehr, mein aktuelles 
System sieht folgendermaßen aus: 

PROZESSOR: Intel Xeon E3-1230V3 3,40 Ghz 
CPU KÜHLER: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 
MAINBOARD: Gigabyte H87-HD3 
GRAFIK: GTX 770 Windforce 3x OC 
SPEICHER: 8 GB Corsair Venegance Black 
FESTPLATTE: SSD SAMSUNG 830

Nun will ich mir ein neues Netzteil kaufen allerdings finde ich 
das "Be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold" 

580 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold

ziemlich teuer um Vergleich zum

"530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze"

530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze

Würde das L8 ausreichen? Oder ist es "zu alt" so wie mein E5 Netzteil? 


Wo liegt der unterschied außer der Preis natürlich


----------



## ich111 (3. Juni 2014)

Ideal wäre das E10, aber da gibts noch keinen Erscheinungstermin.

Ansonsten das E9 450 oder 480W


----------



## Icedaft (3. Juni 2014)

In der Leistungsklasse sind das die empfehlenswertesten Vertreter: Produktvergleich be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31 (BN143), LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3, be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4 (E9-450W/BN191), Antec TruePower Classic TP-450C, 450W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07700-2/0761345-07701-9),

Bis 550W darfst Du gucken, mehr ist uninteressant.

Empfehlenswert wären ein E9 450W, mit CM ein E9 480W, oder eben ein anderes aus der Liste.

Das E9 580 und das L8 530W taugen nichts.


----------



## RaidRazer (3. Juni 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Das E9 580 und das L8 530W taugen nichts.



Kann ich unterschreiben. Mein mittlerweile zweites L8 fängt jetzt auch wieder zu zicken an. Fipst unter Last.
Wird jetzt durch ein Dark Power Pro 10 550W ersetzt!


----------



## Skynet_DE (3. Juni 2014)

Sorry Doppelpost!


----------



## Skynet_DE (3. Juni 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Ideal wäre das E10, aber da gibts noch keinen Erscheinungstermin.
> 
> Ansonsten das E9 450 oder 480W



Also meinst du das E9 Netzteil mit 480 Watt hier? 

480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modula 80+ Gold

Und reichen die 480 WATT auch wirklich vollkommen aus? 



Icedaft schrieb:


> Empfehlenswert wären ein E9 450W, mit CM ein E9 480W, oder eben ein anderes aus der Liste.


 

Also doch kein E9 480 Watt?



> Das E9 580 und das L8 530W taugen nichts.


 
Okay super denn fliegen die beiden raus


----------



## eXquisite (3. Juni 2014)

Gruppenregulierte Netzteile wie L8, E9 und Co niemals über 500 Watt kaufen!


Gruß


----------



## ich111 (3. Juni 2014)

Skynet_DE schrieb:


> Also doch kein E9 480 Watt?


Wieso? Das steht nirgends. Da steht nur, dass du wenn du Kabelmanagment willst (was bis 500W nur ein zwei Kabel spart) das E9 480W nehmen kannst, wenn nicht dann das E9 450W


----------



## xpSyk (3. Juni 2014)

Ich würde da auch ein E9-450W nehmen.


----------



## Skynet_DE (3. Juni 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Wieso? Das steht nirgends. Da steht nur, dass du wenn du Kabelmanagment willst (was bis 500W nur ein zwei Kabel spart) das E9 480W nehmen kannst, wenn nicht dann das E9 450W



Sorry ich meinte dass das E9 580W rausfliegt hatte mich vertippt 



xpSyk schrieb:


> Ich würde da auch ein E9-450W nehmen.


 
Und kannst du auch begründen wieso du lieber das E9-450W anstatt das E9-480W?


----------



## Pillax (3. Juni 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Gruppenregulierte Netzteile wie L8, E9 und Co niemals über 500 Watt kaufen!
> 
> 
> Gruß


 
und warum? was soll an dem E9 580w schlecht sein? ist das E9 450w nich auch gruppenreguliert? laut bequiet haben das E9 450w und das E9 580w beide kein singlerail. bitte mal deine aussage begründen.


----------



## RaidRazer (3. Juni 2014)

Skynet_DE schrieb:


> Sorry ich meinte dass das E9 580W rausfliegt hatte mich vertippt
> 
> 
> 
> Und kannst du auch begründen wieso du lieber das E9-450W anstatt das E9-480W?



Du musst selber entscheiden ob du Kabelmanagement brauchst oder nicht!


----------



## Skynet_DE (3. Juni 2014)

RaidRazer schrieb:


> Du musst selber entscheiden ob du Kabelmanagement brauchst oder nicht!


 
Ja ich habe ein Corsair 540 Gehäuse und wenn ein 480 Watt Netzteil für mein System ausreichen würde
dann würde ich mir auch ein 480 Watt Netzteil (E9) kaufen!


----------



## RaidRazer (3. Juni 2014)

Skynet_DE schrieb:


> Ja ich habe ein Corsair 540 Gehäuse und wenn ein 480 Watt Netzteil für mein System ausreichen würde
> dann würde ich mir auch ein 480 Watt Netzteil (E9) kaufen!


 
Es reicht sowohl das e9 mit 480 Watt als auch das E9 mit 450 Watt.

Das E9 mit 480W hat abnehmbare Kabel und das E9 mit 450W hat fixe Kabel.

Ich persönlich halte Kabelmanagement für überflüssig bei der Kabelmenge des E9 mit 480W
Sehe es bei meinem L8. Es ist nur ein Kabelstrang nicht in Verwendung.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2014)

Pillax schrieb:


> und warum? was soll an dem E9 580w schlecht sein? ist das E9 450w nich auch gruppenreguliert? laut bequiet haben das E9 450w und das E9 580w beide kein singlerail. bitte mal deine aussage begründen.


 
Weil die Straight E9 Serie gruppenreguliert ist.
Für ein Single GPU System reichen 500 Watt immer aus. Das 600 Watt E9 ist daher überflüssig da es für ein Single GPU System zu überdimensioniert ist und für Multi GPU auf Grund der Gruppenregulierung nicht geeignet ist.


----------



## eXquisite (3. Juni 2014)

> und warum? was soll an dem E9 580w schlecht sein? ist das E9 450w nich auch gruppenreguliert? laut bequiet haben das E9 450w und das E9 580w beide kein singlerail. bitte mal deine aussage begründen.



Was hat die Regulation mit Rails zu tun?  Anscheinend hast du keinen blassen schimmer von was du redest oder?

Also, es gibt die DCtoDC Technik, der 5VSB Transformator erstellt eine Grundspannung, nachdem das "Power Okay" Signal an den Haupttransformator gegeben wurde, generiert dieser eine 12 Volt Spannung, über einen Extrakreislauf auf Leiterplatinen werden von dieser 12 Volt Spannung die 5 Volt und 3,3 Spannung abgezweit.

Gruppenregulation bedeutet, das die 12 Volt Spannung vom Haupttransformator nicht direkt ausgegeben wird, sondern je nach Spulenlänge auch 3,3 und 5 Volt abgegriffen werden. Bedeutet, wenn die 12 Volt Spannung aufgrund von verschiedenen Lastzuständen der 12 Volt Schienen welche zu den Komponenten laufen angehoben werden muss, steigen 3,3 und 5 Volt mit an, das resultiert in früher sterbenden Festplatten, Laufwerken und Co. Bleibt das Netzteil aber unter 500 Watt wie unser Kandidat das E9, dann können Maximal nur 41,6 Ampere abgerufen werden, und bei einer Stromstärke von über 50 Ampere Combined Leistung kann es gefährlich werden, 5 Volt steigt stark an, 3,3 Volt auch und die Komponenten werden stärker belastet, es gibt Netzteile die diesem Effekt entgegenwirken, wie eines von Aerocool. Bei diesem kam es vor, das Grafikkarten ausfielen, da die 12 Volt Spannung zu stark absank und unter die Intel ATX Norm viel um die 5 Volt Spannung auf 5 Volt Niveau zu halten.

Daher sind Gruppenregulierte Netzteile in Größeren bereichen einfach Bullshit und das hat rein garnichts mit den Rails zu tun, denn diese ergeben ja den Combined Output, welcher vom Haupttransformator generiert werden muss, die Aufteilung ist nur eine Extrasicherung, die den Schweißbrenner Effekt verhindern soll, indem die einzelnen Kabel an verschiedenen einzelschienen hängen. Zudem sind mir keine 3,3 Volt bzw. 5 Volt Multirailnetzteile außerhalb des Server und Enterprise bereiches bekannt.

Daher wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten 

Und nur weil du ein E9 580 Watt besitzt und nicht wahr haben willst, das dir bald die ersten Festplatten um die Ohren fliegen, tja musst du wohl mit leben 

Gruß


----------



## Pillax (3. Juni 2014)

jaja  sagt der für den iGpus bremsen. aber die tests von 5 verschiedenen seiten sagen ja alle nichts aus. haben alle keine ahnung. finde nich ein test wo vom E9 580w abgeraten wird. oder auch nich 1 thread wo jemand jemals probleme damit hatte. aber is ok


----------



## eXquisite (3. Juni 2014)

> wie die leute auf behauptungen eingehen, der hammer. da sagt wer dies und das ist schrott, obwohls absolutes dummgelaber is, und schon glaubens alle.



Wie du mal 0 Ahnungen von Plattformen und den 2 Regulationstypen hast und daher willkürlich Schrott empfiehlst, hammer!


----------



## Pillax (3. Juni 2014)

sagt der richtige, igpus bremsen den betrieb und die leistung....... dann sag mir einmal wo das 580w kaputtgegangen is, oder wo sich wer drüber aufregt. noch nie was gelesen. ach komm is gut, du weisst sicher alles besser.


----------



## Legacyy (3. Juni 2014)

Pillax schrieb:


> jaja  sagt der für den iGpus bremsen. aber die tests von 5 verschiedenen seiten sagen ja alle nichts aus. haben alle keine ahnung. finde nich ein test wo vom E9 580w abgeraten wird. oder auch nich 1 thread wo jemand jemals probleme damit hatte. aber is ok


 Die "Tests" sind eher Werbeflyer. Da wird auch jeglicher anderer Müll empfohlen.

Das E9 mit 580W ist eben Schrott wegen der Regulierung, welche über 500W nichts taugt.


----------



## ich111 (3. Juni 2014)

Also da hast du noch einige Fehler drin eXquistite: Erstens die 12V sinkt bei Belastung wie jeder andere Spannung ab, da bei einem modernen PC aber eigentlich nur 12V belastet wird sinkt diese stark ab. Das Netzteil hat nun mehrere Möglichkeiten: Nichts machen (3,3V und 5V passen ja), stark gegensteuern (12V stimmt, alle anderen sind deutlich höher) oder leicht gegensteuern (12V unter dem Soll, die anderen drüber, aber meistens (bis 500W) noch gut in der Spec). Die meisten Netzteile machen letzteres.
Und Schrott sind die nur wenn man die 580W auch abruft, daher ist es rausgeschmissenes Geld. Man kauft sich ja auch kein Auto, dass zwar theoretisch 200kW hat, man aber zu 98% nur 175kW nutzen kann


----------



## Pillax (3. Juni 2014)

und trotzdem ist das NT kein schrott. schrott wäre nen 20€ china netzteil für mich, aber nen E9 580 als schrott zu bezeichnen, naja. dann sag ich mal die r9 290 "X" ist megaschrott, und 32GB Ram sowieso.


----------



## eXquisite (3. Juni 2014)

> sagt der richtige, igpus bremsen den betrieb und die leistung....... dann sag mir einmal wo das 580w kaputtgegangen is, oder wo sich wer drüber aufregt. noch nie was gelesen.



Wo habe ich jemals gesagt das I-GPUs bremsen? Wenn du hier lügen verbreitest um mich schlechter dar stehen zu lassen ist das echt peinlich, ich kann das nämlich auch so ohne lügen zu müssen, denn sowas ist echt traurig: Pillax glaubt Gruppenregulierte Netzteile über 500 Watt wären gut 



> dann sag mir einmal wo das 580w kaputtgegangen is, oder wo sich wer drüber aufregt. noch nie was gelesen.



Lesen kannst du auch nicht oder? Das Netzteil geht nicht kapput! Deine Komponenten! Und das kannst du auch gerne selber machen! Let me google that for you



> Also da hast du noch einige Fehler drin eXquistite: Erstens die 12V sinkt bei Belastung wie jeder andere Spannung ab, da bei einem modernen PC aber eigentlich nur 12V belastet wird sinkt diese stark ab. Das Netzteil hat nun mehrere Möglichkeiten: Nichts machen (3,3V und 5V passen ja), stark gegensteuern (12V stimmt, alle anderen sind deutlich höher) oder leicht gegensteuern (12V unter dem Soll, die anderen drüber, aber meistens (bis 500W) noch gut in der Spec). Die meisten Netzteile machen letzteres.



Genau das habe ich doch geschrieben, 12 Volt sinkt, wird abkorrigiert, 5 Volt steigt, 3,3 resultiert aus 5 Volt.

Gruß


----------



## Legacyy (3. Juni 2014)

Pillax schrieb:


> und trotzdem ist das NT kein schrott. schrott wäre nen 20€ china netzteil für mich, aber nen E9 580 als schrott zu bezeichnen, naja. dann sag ich mal die r9 290 "X" ist megaschrott, und 32GB Ram sowieso.


 Ja, die 290X ist echt beschissen 
Und 32GB sind komplett sinnlos hier in dem Vergleich.

Ob es dir passt oder nicht.. das E9 580W taugt nix.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2014)

Pillax schrieb:


> jaja  sagt der für den iGpus bremsen. aber die tests von 5 verschiedenen seiten sagen ja alle nichts aus. haben alle keine ahnung. finde nich ein test wo vom E9 580w abgeraten wird. oder auch nich 1 thread wo jemand jemals probleme damit hatte. aber is ok


 
Das liegt daran dass die Tests auch alles super finden und sowieso keine Netzteile unter 600 Watt empfehlen.
Wer sich aber mit der Thematik beschäftigt wird sehen dass gruppenregulierte Netzteile jenseits von 500 Watt überflüssig sind aus den von mir genannten Gründen.


----------



## eXquisite (3. Juni 2014)

> naja. dann sag ich mal die r9 290 "X" ist megaschrott, und 32GB Ram sowieso.


Nein ist sie nicht, benötigt bei gleichem Takt weniger Spannung, besser zum übertakten also für mich super geeignet 

Schonmal mit Blender bzw. C4D gearbeitet? Nein? Dann tuts mir leid, 

Immerhin schrotten meine 32GB Ram sowie die R9 290X unter Vollast keine Festplatten und Laufwerke 



> Ob es dir passt oder nicht.. das E9 580W taugt nix.


Genau 

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2014)

Es wäre nett wenn ihr mal wieder herunter kommen könntet.
Die Hardware des TS braucht unter Max Last keine 330 Watt. Ein 600 Watt Netzteil ist daher schon sinnfrei weil überdimensioniert.


----------



## Hibble (3. Juni 2014)

Nicht jede Gruppenregulation ist gleich schlecht. Gerade beim E9 funktioniert die noch recht gut, selbst bei hohen 12V Lasten. *BEWEIS: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W*

Also bitte lieber mal einen Gang zurückfahren und den Tatsachen in die Augen schauen.


----------



## Skynet_DE (3. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es wäre nett wenn ihr mal wieder herunter kommen könntet.
> Die Hardware des TS braucht unter Max Last keine 330 Watt. Ein 600 Watt Netzteil ist daher schon sinnfrei weil überdimensioniert.


 
Naja 330 Watt halte ich jetzt für biss wenig, die Graka hat wohl 240 Watt der Cpu 80 Watt denn kommt 
das Mainboard hinzu und ein paar Lüfter (4 NOISEBLOCKER) und dann noch so Krempel wie DVD Laufwerk


----------



## Legacyy (3. Juni 2014)

Die GPU braucht keine 200W und die CPU gerade mal 60W. Für den restlichen Kleinkram kannste nochmal 50W rechnen.
Da biste bei 310W unter Extrembedingungen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2014)

Lies dir das doch mal durch. Soulpain schreibt ja dass die Spannung der 3,3 und 5 Volt unter Last einbrechen.
Die Spannungsstabilität ist ja der Knackpunkt bei Gruppenregulierten Netzteilen.

Und ich sehe halt nicht den Grund ein 600 Watt Netzteil zu kaufen wenn ein 500 Watt Netzteil ebenfalls mehr aus ausreichend ist.



Skynet_DE schrieb:


> Naja 330 Watt halte ich jetzt für biss wenig, die Graka hat wohl 240 Watt der Cpu 80 Watt denn kommt
> das Mainboard hinzu und ein paar Lüfter (4 NOISEBLOCKER) und dann noch so Krempel wie DVD Laufwerk



Nein. Ich kenne Systeme mit der GTX 770 und die brauchen nicht mal 300 Watt wenn sie mit einem übertakteten i7 laufen.
Die 330 Watt von mir sind also schon mehr als großzügig eingeschätzt. Realistisch sind 300 Watt oder weniger.


----------



## Skynet_DE (3. Juni 2014)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Die GPU braucht keine 200W und die CPU gerade mal 60W. Für den restlichen Kleinkram kannste nochmal 50W rechnen.
> Da biste bei 310W unter Extrembedingungen.


 
Ach ja ich weiß nicht ob das noch wichtig ist, ich betreibe 600 Ohm Kopfhörer (DT 880 PRO)
eine interne Soundkarte (ca. 10 Watt fällt also nicht so ins Gewicht soll nächsten Monat kommen) 

Aber wenn ich die Kopfhörer dran habe verbrauchen die jetztviel Strom?


----------



## Pillax (3. Juni 2014)

Hibble schrieb:


> Nicht jede Gruppenregulation ist gleich schlecht. Gerade beim E9 funktioniert die noch recht gut, selbst bei hohen 12V Lasten. *BEWEIS: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W*
> 
> Also bitte lieber mal einen Gang zurückfahren und den Tatsachen in die Augen schauen.



sag ich die ganze zeit, und mir gings nur darum das einer was fragt, und es einfach nur behauptet wird das das 580w "schrott" ist. ja er brauch nur 450, ok. aber es geht drum einfach ein produkt als schrott hinzustellen. nur weils für ihn überdimensioniert ist ( und laut euch die hardware schrottet früher oder später), oder weil der TE nur 450W braucht, ist das 580W kein schrott.


----------



## eXquisite (3. Juni 2014)

> Ach ja ich weiß nicht ob das noch wichtig ist, ich betreibe 600 Ohm Kopfhörer (DT 880 PRO)
> eine interne Soundkarte (ca. 10 Watt fällt also nicht so ins Gewicht soll nächsten Monat kommen)
> 
> Aber wenn ich die Kopfhörer dran habe verbrauchen die jetztviel Strom?



Nein, die Anschlüsse laufen ja so oder so durch, ansonsten müsstest du die ja an und aus Schalten  Da reichen wirklich diese Kandidaten mehr als aus:
be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W
LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3
Antec TruePower Classic TP-450C
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W 

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2014)

Pillax schrieb:


> sag ich die ganze zeit, und mir gings nur darum das einer was fragt, und es einfach nur behauptet wird das das 580w "schrott" ist. ja er brauch nur 450, ok. aber es geht drum einfach ein produkt als schrott hinzustellen. nur weils überdimensioniert ist, oder weil der TE nur 450W brauchst, ist das 580W kein schrott.


 
Doch es ist ja eben schrott.
Weils für ein single GPU System überdimensioniert ist und für Multi GPU Systeme nicht geeignet ist.
Ergo ist es überflüssig. Ergo ist es Elektroschrott.


----------



## Pillax (3. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Doch es ist ja eben schrott.
> Weils für ein single GPU System überdimensioniert ist und für Multi GPU Systeme nicht geeignet ist.
> Ergo ist es überflüssig. Ergo ist es Elektroschrott.



überdimensioniert. naja. viele kaufen sich ne 780ti oder ne r290x und spielen auf full hd. viele brauchen nur 8 gig ram und kaufen 16, elektroschrott? ne isses nich, aber überflüssig. als schrott würd ich nich hinstellen, eher überflüssig.

ach was solls, ihr seid alle so gut informiert, da brauch man nich diskutieren.


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Juni 2014)

Es wäre angebracht jetzt wieder etwas sachlicher zu argumentieren. Die typischen Schlagwörter, wie "Schrott" sind da nur bedingt geeignet. Die kleinen Streitigkeiten auf persönlicher Ebene wurden ausgeblendet.

*B2T*


----------



## Hibble (3. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Lies dir das doch mal durch. Soulpain schreibt ja dass die Spannung der 3,3 und 5 Volt unter Last einbrechen.
> Die Spannungsstabilität ist ja der Knackpunkt bei Gruppenregulierten Netzteilen.


 
Ja und dann schau dir mal an bei welchem Crossload Test das so ist.. Das betrifft das Szenario mit hoher Minor-Rail-Belastung!

Bei 12V-Crossload sind die Spannungen noch ungefähr innerhalb von 2,5% Abweichung, also die Hälfte der maximalen Spezifikation. Das ist also etwa auf Niveau von schlechter / unterdurchschnittlicher DC-DC-Wandlung.

Wer immer nur DC-DC = gut und Gruppenregulierung = schlecht denkt, macht etwas falsch. Wenn die Gruppenregulierung schlecht / nach veralteten Maßstäben arbeitet, dann gibt es bereits bei Netzteilen unter 500 W Ausgangsleistung Probleme. Die Aussage "Gruppenregulierung ab 500W ist Schrott" ist einfach totaler Unfug, wenn nicht näher darauf eingegangen wird!


----------



## Skynet_DE (3. Juni 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Nein, die Anschlüsse laufen ja so oder so durch, ansonsten müsstest du die ja an und aus Schalten  Da reichen wirklich diese Kandidaten mehr als aus:
> be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W
> LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3
> Antec TruePower Classic TP-450C
> ...



Prima also denn muss ich mich jetzt zwischen den beiden entscheiden 

be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W

be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W

be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Da ich bisher nur Be Quiet hatte, würde ich auch dabei bleiben und schick sehen die ja auch aus 

Bei den einen Netzteil steht E9-CM hinter und bei den anderen nicht, macht das jetzt einen 
Unterschied habe ich dadruch irgendwelche Vorteile? Wenn ich das E9-CM nehmen würde?


----------



## eXquisite (3. Juni 2014)

CM ist Cable Management, du kannst die Kabel beim Netzteil abnehmen um z.B. Platz zu sparen.
Finde ich persönlich super 

Gruß


----------



## ich111 (3. Juni 2014)

Es sollte natürlich klar sein, dass wir nicht 10 Jahre altes DC-DC mit heutiger Gruppenregulierung vergleichen kann. Und aktuelle DC-DC ist einfach besser als Gruppenregulierung, dass ist einfach physikalisch nicht anders möglich.
DC-DC bring neben der besseren Spannungsregulation noch viele weitere Vorteile: Ob das Netzteil jetzt auf 12, 5 oder 3,3V belastet wird ist DC-DC Geräten egal. Das Netzteil ist damit den zukünftigen Energiesparfunktionen gewappnet

Threshold meint mit Elektroschrott nicht, dass etwas dermaßen schlecht ist, sondern, dass man Dinge für die man zahlt (in dem Fall die höhere Leistung) nicht nutzen kann. Man wirft sein Geld also zum Fenster raus.

@TE: Wenn du ein Gehäuse mit Kabelmanagment (Kabel kann man hinter dem Mainboardtray (das Stück Blech, auf dem das Mainboard festgeschraubt wird) verlegen) hast, dann kannst du dir beim Netzteil das Kabelmanagment eigentlich sparen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Threshold meint mit Elektroschrott nicht, dass etwas dermaßen schlecht ist, sondern, dass man Dinge für die man zahlt (in dem Fall die höhere Leistung) nicht nutzen kann. Man wirft sein Geld also zum Fenster raus.


 
so sieht es aus.
Das 580er Modell bringt gegenüber dem 480er Modell in dieser Konfiguration keinen einzigen Vorteil. Nur Nachteile. Und daher ist es einfach sinnfrei auch nur darüber nachzudenken.

Und bitte keine Netzteile mit Grafikkarten vergleichen.


----------



## tsd560ti (3. Juni 2014)

Ich würde das Antec nehmen, hat ähnlich gute Caps wie das P10 und DC-DC. Die Plattform ist auch weniger ausgereizt als die des E9. 
Nachteile sind nur 2Rails, aber trotzdem keinesfalls ein Problem, außerdem fängt es zwischen 300 und 350Watt an laut zu werden.

Übrigens wurde mein L8/630 gut bewertet und hat Crossload mit Abstand zur Grenze weggesteckt, trotzdem ist es ziemlicher Crap.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Juni 2014)

Pillax schrieb:


> sagt der richtige, igpus bremsen den betrieb und die leistung....... dann sag mir einmal wo das 580w kaputtgegangen is, oder wo sich wer drüber aufregt. noch nie was gelesen. ach komm is gut, du weisst sicher alles besser.



Igpu s bremsen schon messbar....zb im cinebench ...lass mal einmal mit einer extra graka laufen und einmal ohne graka, also die igpu aktiviert


----------



## Skynet_DE (4. Juni 2014)

So das Netzteil möchte ich mir dann heute noch bestellen!

450 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 80+ Gold

Da ich ein Corsair Carbide Air 540 ATX Cube habe, brauche ich
nicht unbedingt ein Kabelmanagement, da ich genug platz habe
weil das Netzteil in einen extra Schacht liegt 

Bein Netzteil steht ATX 2.3 ist das auch die richtige Größe für mein 
Gehäuse? Ach ja und dann möchte ich mir noch eine Soundkarte
zulegen "Asus Essence STX PCIe" (aber die benötigt einen extra 
Stromanschluss wie der Stecker heißt weiß ich leider nicht)

Ist denn so ein Stecker auch am Netzteil mit dran?


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2014)

Das müsste ein Molex Stecker sein.
Dein Netzteil hat welche. Keine Sorge.


----------



## moritz0302 (5. Juni 2014)

Ich hab im Forum ein bisschen rum geschaut, bin auf das Thema gestoßen und Frage mich ob meine frühere Entscheidung blöd war.

Ich habe mir ein e9 600 watt geholt und frag mich gerade ob das, wie ich über mir gelesen habe, wirklich meine Hardware zerstören kann.
CPU: i5 4670 k
GPU: MSI 780 twin frozn
Mb: MSI z97 gaming 5
Ram: 8 gb 2400 mhz


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2014)

Nein. Da wird nichts zerstört.
Dein Netzteil ist einfach überdimensioniert und ist daher etwas ineffizienter als ein zur Hardware passendes Netzteil.
Sofern du es aber erst neu hast und es noch umtauschen kannst -- 14 Tages Frist -- kannst du das natürlich machen und dir ein anderes holen. 500 Watt sind mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## moritz0302 (5. Juni 2014)

Im Prinzip bringt es nicht mehr oder weniger Leistung, es ist halt nur verschwendetes Geld.
Sehe ich das jetzt richtig so?


----------



## Hibble (5. Juni 2014)

Jop und es ist halt auch ein wenig lauter weil afaik ein stärkerer Lüfter drin ist.


----------



## moritz0302 (5. Juni 2014)

Okay Dankeschön!


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2014)

moritz0302 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip bringt es nicht mehr oder weniger Leistung, es ist halt nur verschwendetes Geld.
> Sehe ich das jetzt richtig so?


 
Genau so.
Du hast im Prinzip mehr Geld ausgegeben als notwendig gewesen wäre.


----------



## be quiet! Support (25. Juni 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Gruppenregulierte Netzteile wie L8, E9 und Co niemals über 500 Watt kaufen!
> 
> 
> Gruß



Hallo eXqusite,

kannst du deine Aussage hier auch technisch begründen, bzw. erklären?
Mit dieser Art von Aussagen hilfst du den Usern hier nicht wirklich weiter und sorgst eher für Verwirrung.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## be quiet! Support (25. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil die Straight E9 Serie gruppenreguliert ist.
> Für ein Single GPU System reichen 500 Watt immer aus. Das 600 Watt E9 ist daher überflüssig da es für ein Single GPU System zu überdimensioniert ist und für Multi GPU auf Grund der Gruppenregulierung nicht geeignet ist.



Hallo Threshold,

kannst du uns deine Aussage technisch begründen?

Danke dir!

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2014)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> kannst du uns deine Aussage technisch begründen?


 
Gruppenregulation bedeutet eine schlechtere Spannungsstabilität.
Ein 500 Watt Netzteil wird in der Regel für ein Single GPU System verwendet. Da macht das nichts aus.
Stärkere Netzteile werden aber in der Regel für Multi GPU System gekauft und hier versagt die Gruppenregulierung eben aufgrund der schlechteren Spannungstabilität.
Ergo sind gruppenregulierte Netzteil jenseits von 500 Watt -- denn wer kauft sich ein 700 Watt Netzteil wenn er nur eine Grafikkarte hat? -- nicht geeignet.
Und bevor du fragst.
Ja. Ich habe das mit einem Straight E9 CM680 und zwei R9 290X im Uber Mode getestet. Die Spannungswerte sanken in den kritischen Bereich ab. Die Ripple Noise Werte schnellten hoch. Alles andere als empfehlenswert.
Beim P10 war hingegen alles in Ordnung. Selbst mit einem 650er Modell war es kein Problem zwei R9 290X zu versorgen.

Das ist ja auch einer der Gründe wie BeQuiet erklärt hat dass sie das Problem beim E10 angegangen sind und beseitigt haben. Was ich persönlich natürlich sehr gut finde und mich auf die ersten Reviews freue.
Schließlich habe ich inzwischen hier im Forum so viele BeQuiet Netzteile empfohlen dass ich eigentlich Werbebotschafter werden müsste.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. Juni 2014)

Super erklärt Thres .

Ich melde mich als ein BQ! Netzteilempfehler für Region DE + PL .

@BQ! Ein Doppelpost ^^ es gibt ein Bearbeiteknopf .


----------



## _chiller_ (25. Juni 2014)

Wobei man die Sache mit den gruppenregulierten Netzteilen etwas differenziert sehen muss. Es gibt auch gruppenregulierte Netzteile die bei 350 Watt schlapp machen, andere Netzteile verkraften auch ein SLI/Crossfire-System. Für Multi-GPU würde ich jedoch auch auf DC-DC Wandler setzen.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2014)

Es geht ja um das Pure Power.
Getestet habe ich es nicht. Und 530 Watt sind vertretbar. Aber ich würde es einfach nicht kaufen weil bessere Netzteile jetzt nicht viel mehr Geld kosten und KM ist in der Leistungsklasse sowieso überbewertet.
Die HEC Plattform ist einfach altbacken. Ist nun mal so.


----------



## eXquisite (25. Juni 2014)

> Im Prinzip bringt es nicht mehr oder weniger Leistung, es ist halt nur verschwendetes Geld.
> Sehe ich das jetzt richtig so?



Genau, weil wenn du es über 500 Watt belastest, was aber bei deinem Rechner sofern du keine 2 Grakas hast sowieso nicht passiert, fängt es an Festplatten zum Frühstück zu verspeisen.#

12 Volt sackt durch den Wiederstand der Karten ab, wird vom Travo nachkorrigiert, 5 Volt steigt mit an, Festplatten sterben^^

Gruß


----------

